# How much uniform?



## Pearls18

This might be a silly question but how many sweat shirts, polo shirts and trousers do you get for school?


----------



## Neferet

Isaac has 2 pairs of trousers, 2 jumpers, 1 polo shirt and about 4 white shirts.


----------



## lindseymw

We go for 3 sets of everything. Wear one, wash one, spare one.

ETA: They wear Sweatshirts, Polo Shirt and Trousers.


----------



## Cattia

We started with three of everything but have gained more as the year has gone on! I find it has to go in the wash every day as she comes home coveed in food / mud / paint etc.


----------



## discoclare

I have a DD but she has:
About 5 polo shirts (bought as a multipack, we could probably get away with three at the least but find more is better)
3 pinafore dresses
2 skirts (bought as a pack of two, otherwise I'd have got one - she never wears them!)
4 summer dresses (again 2 or 3 would have been fine but got 4 as a cheap bundle second hand on ebay, and they are different sizes so should last about three years)
2 cardigans and one sweatshirt

loads of tights/socks

I am glad I got the summer dresses before she started school instead of waiting until this summer as we had a few really warm days last September and so she did wear her summer dresses a bit at the start of the year. Might be worth getting a pair of shorts for your DS in case September is very warm? Suppose you can see what whether is like later in summer just before he starts and decide then if you need or not.


----------



## emyandpotato

We have four pairs of trousers, endless polos (MIL keeps just buying them :shrug: ), and two jumpers. I'm going to get more jumpers though as one often isn't dry before the other gets dirty.


----------



## Pearls18

Thank you, think I will start with 3 jumpers, 3 trousers and 5 polos.

Where do you recommend for good quality but well priced polos and trousers?


----------



## BrownEyeGirl

I buy enough uniform for 5 days worth as I only do my washing once a week. 

M&S is the best quality I find.


----------



## emyandpotato

We get them from whatever supermarket has an offer and they've always been fine. Lasted almost a year now with no signs of wear. Think most of it is from Tesco.


----------



## RachA

I think it depends on how dirty your child gets. 

When DS started we got him 1 jumper, 4 pairs of shorts, 5 polo shirts. We changed his shirt each day and his shorts every other day. 

When DD started we bought 2 dresses and 1 cardigan. (She doesn't get anywhere near as dirty!) we ended up with about 8 shirts but really only needed 4. 


One thing to consider us how cold your son gets-3 jumpers is over the top for me but that's because DS takes his jumper off as soon as he gets into school. His 1st jumper lasted him 3 years and was in almost pristine condition when we replaced it?
Schools have a tendency to be very warm and so the children don't actually wear the jumper all that much. 


I buy the majority of stuff from the recommended school shop and anything else from M&S. It obviously depends in the local school shop but ours isn't actually much more expensive than M&S and the cut is much better and fits my children better.

I would also buy a small amount and add to it rather than buy a lot and find you don't need it.


----------



## lindseymw

Sweatshirts, we have to buy from the School.

Polo shirts and trousers, we have got from Asda. Cheap and last very well. I still have some polo shirts that are two years old and still look 'new.'


----------



## k4th

I talked to some other mums who have older children & they all recommended M&S - so I've been there & bought dd's uniform for September. They have 20% off school uniforms atm, which makes it cheaper than our local school shop. 

We've bought 10 pairs socks, 2 cardigans, 4 shirts, 1 dress and 1 pinafore (for a boy I would buy two pairs of trousers). 

Like a pp said - i would prefer to buy the basics & need to add to it than get too much. 

Plus - I'm not a massive fan of the school uniform dd has to wear. She will be getting changed as soon as she gets home :haha:


----------



## Kate&Lucas

I get as many polo shirts as possible, at least five. Mostly because a) Lucas has a habit of ruining them and b) I tend to do one white wash per week.
At least three pairs of trousers, and one jumper (though I'd buy two if I wasn't such a tighwad :lol:).

Jumpers I have to get from the school now but previously I'd only buy M&S because they just don't fade. At the end of last year I compared his jumper with his friends' from Asda and Tesco and it looked new in comparison. I also get trousers from M&S.
I get polo shirts from Asda because we get so many and they're cheap, but also because I've found more expensive ranges (M&S, Debenhams and Next) tend to go stiff after a few washes and curl up around the collar/buttons. I size up in polo shirts because they shrink a bit, too.


----------



## Rags

DS starts in August. I have 2 polo shirts and one jumper at the moment. He has grown more than 2 cm in the past month so I am buying nothing else until the end of July! I'm planning on 2 pairs of trousers and 2 shirts as he's growing at such a rate I will probably have to replace a fare bit of it after Christmas. I'm planning to go to M&S as I constantly hear good reviews about how well there uniforms last.


----------



## Jchihuahua

We have 5 polo shirts (Sainsburys ones are good quality), 3 jumpers with the school logo and 3 pinafore dresses (M&S and John Lewis). That is what we actually use. In September I slightly overdid it. I bought two packs of 5 polo shirts, the 3 dresses, two skirts and pair of trousers and two cardigans as well as the 3 jumpers. I havent needed anywhere near that much though.


----------



## Lauraxamy

I got most of LO's uniform from Next and M&S, in winter she has 3 shirts, two pinafores, I got two packs of tights so she has ten in total not that she needed that many, and three cardigans. Summer she has 3 summer dresses and 3 cardigans, again she has loads of socks cause I bought knee high and ankle socks for her. I find the amount she has plenty, she always has a wash and a wear.


----------



## R_x

Sainsbury's are good quality polls especially for the price. Wasn't as keen on our asda ones x


----------



## Boomerslady

1 thing I didn't realise if need loads of is socks......I've got through about 30 pairs this year, they just vanish!!!

Also buy shorts for next summer now, trying to buy them during the actual summer is like looking for a needle in a haystack!


----------



## R_x

Speaking of socks does anyone label them?!


----------



## Boomerslady

They told us to label socks but I never have done. It's one of the items of clothing they don't take off!! I get trousers/tshirts etc getting mixed up after PE but socks don't!


----------



## Rags

Just bought 2 pairs of shorts at M&S as they are doing 20% off school wear at the moment. Though I'd have loved to buy the rest now I'm still holding off until August as I'm convinced that DS will be taller and need a larger shoe size by then.


----------



## lindseymw

Rags said:


> Just bought 2 pairs of shorts at M&S as they are doing 20% off school wear at the moment. Though I'd have loved to buy the rest now I'm still holding off until August as I'm convinced that DS will be taller and need a larger shoe size by then.

We buy everything mid-late August. We have been stung before by buying things early and then not fitting as they have had a growth spurt.


----------



## alibaba24

Iv bought most of the items from Asda. My DD is very petite so I know what's going to fit her come august . I bought I think 2 or 3 items embroidered from the school


----------



## Natasha2605

I've ordered two sweatshirts embroidered with the school badge. 

Today I bought 2 skirts, 2 pinafores, 3 blouses, 2 polo shirts, a cardigan and some socks, the majority from m&s. They look so lovely on her!


----------



## Nibblenic

Next year (year 2) we're having

3 jumpers/cardigans
5 polos (seriously just do it)
5 sets of bottoms 1 dress/2 skirts/2 trousers

I have had more cardigans in previous years


----------



## Rags

Do you know what I'm having trouble getting - a sun hat. You know the style with the skip cap and the neck protection. When I was in Australia years ago all of the children had them. Now that I'm in Scotland and want one for my red headed son I can't get one. I've come across quite a few web sights but they all want to sell them in bulk orders directly to the schools, no where wants to sell me only one!


----------



## lindseymw

Rags said:


> Do you know what I'm having trouble getting - a sun hat. You know the style with the skip cap and the neck protection. When I was in Australia years ago all of the children had them. Now that I'm in Scotland and want one for my red headed son I can't get one. I've come across quite a few web sights but they all want to sell them in bulk orders directly to the schools, no where wants to sell me only one!

Try GoOutdoors. We got some last year from there that has the neck protection.


----------



## Rags

lindseymw said:


> Rags said:
> 
> 
> Do you know what I'm having trouble getting - a sun hat. You know the style with the skip cap and the neck protection. When I was in Australia years ago all of the children had them. Now that I'm in Scotland and want one for my red headed son I can't get one. I've come across quite a few web sights but they all want to sell them in bulk orders directly to the schools, no where wants to sell me only one!
> 
> Try GoOutdoors. We got some last year from there that has the neck protection.Click to expand...

Brilliant, thank you. There's one near where I live so I'll go down tomorrow.


----------



## Rags

lindseymw said:


> Rags said:
> 
> 
> Just bought 2 pairs of shorts at M&S as they are doing 20% off school wear at the moment. Though I'd have loved to buy the rest now I'm still holding off until August as I'm convinced that DS will be taller and need a larger shoe size by then.
> 
> We buy everything mid-late August. We have been stung before by buying things early and then not fitting as they have had a growth spurt.Click to expand...

Hi, I didn't have any luck at Go Outdoors but after a lot of searching I eventually found this site which doesn't want you to bulk buy. Have got the hat on the link plus one of the scip caps with the neck protector.
https://www.countyschoolwear.co.uk/...ories/school-sun-hats-and-caps/school-uniform


----------



## vaniilla

We've bought 2 PE kits, 5 school jumpers (1 new and 4 courtesy of school fete), 5 pairs of trousers and 6 polo shirts. We got our uniform at M&S to keep the family tradition :haha: and because I collect M&S points.


----------

